# 2011 or 2012. Worth the 5k difference



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Quick poll to see what you lot think

2011 at around 50k. Balance of warranty (4 Months)

2012 at around 55k. Balance of warranty (16 months)

2012 worth the every 5k? I dare say Ill lose that in depreciation over the next year, so is 20hp worth the extra, I think there is a suspension tweak also?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Not really a £5k difference though when you factor in the cost of a year's extended warranty for the 2011 (assuming that you want both to have a warranty to expire at the same time ...), more like £3.5k.

Also, are both cars likely to depreciate a similar amount over the same period, meaning that you don't really see the depreciation in this comparison?


----------



## GTS4-R (Aug 6, 2010)

absolutely!!! 2012 got a MAJOR transmission update. Plus the asthetic enhancements as well. But the 2012 transmission is worth it by itself.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

F-type not cutting it?!


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

GlastoVeteran said:


> F-type not cutting it?!


Lol


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

GTS4-R said:


> absolutely!!! 2012 got a MAJOR transmission update. Plus the asthetic enhancements as well. But the 2012 transmission is worth it by itself.


erm what?

major transmission update? LC5 verus LC4 which is a simple ecutek reflash!

aesthetic enhancements? only difference I can think of is a led ring around the instrument dials. Other than that they are visually identical.

Patrick, this is a no brainer. 2011 all day long. If warranty bothers you, get the litchfield warranty, but you won't claim on it.

The 11>12 jump is almost as pathetic as the 59>10 plate cars.

Extra power is negated instantly by ecutek, and revised suspension is perfect for Japanese roads with the weigth balance corrected for a little japanese person sitting in the driver's seat. Don't recall you being comparable to a small japanese person.

Jaguar???


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Scrap that, just saw the jag thread.

By the way, it's "I've spokeN" not "I've spoke" I think you are confusing your tenses. Perhaps you were thinking of "I spoke to the dealer"?

Anyone else, I wouldn't mention it, but you are so funny that I'm expecting a laugh from your witty retort at my expense.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> By the way, it's "I've spokeN" not "I've spoke" I think you are confusing your tenses. Perhaps you were thinking of "I spoke to the dealer"?


I think you're missing some punctuation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Indeed, I missed a comma, but I wanted a funny Flynn reply.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it also.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Even if it's the same car it's worth the extra £5k if it is a year newer.
But the MY12 had some small mods anyway.

I'd get the MY12 and look forward to an extra year of warranty.
It'll be worth a little bit more when you come to sell, so I can't see any way you could lose out over the MY11.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

GlastoVeteran said:


> F-type not cutting it?!


Now that did make me ROFL! The imaginary Custard Car!  anyone for a game of Battleship Grey!!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> erm what?
> 
> major transmission update? LC5 verus LC4 which is a simple ecutek reflash!
> 
> ...


Good advice Adam, and I see you have a 2012 car, so from a reliable source.

For this reason, I shall ignore the grammar lesson...that reason, and the fact witty responses cannot be demanded. 

Its all about the timing, something which you and your car seem to have problems with.

Badum tish


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Good advice Adam, and I see you have a 2012 car, so from a reliable source.
> 
> For this reason, I shall ignore the grammar lesson...that reason, and the fact witty responses cannot be demanded.
> 
> ...


It's an 11 car on a 12 plate


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> It's an 11 car on a 12 plate


That is true. :chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I think ill just wait till ones comes up a the right price, regardless of year, and jump on it.....or perhaps Jaguar have a offer I cant refuse tomorrow.

We shall see


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> I think ill just wait till ones comes up a the right price, regardless of year, and jump on it.....or perhaps Jaguar have a offer I cant refuse tomorrow.
> 
> We shall see


Do you think dean kenny caused this? Seems freaky that you and him have all this chemistry and now similar issues!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Henry 145 said:


> Do you think dean kenny caused this? Seems freaky that you and him have all this chemistry and now similar issues!


I think your just jealous....is that why you keep bringing it up


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> I think your just jealous....is that why you keep bringing it up


I am...I might drive down to Weymouth now and rev my engine outside his house


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

What did you prefer Henry. GT2 or the GT3. Was the GT3 the 997.2?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> What did you prefer Henry. GT2 or the GT3. Was the GT3 the 997.2?


Gt2 had pcm3 which was the more advanced one with Bluetooth and USB...felt more modern than the gen 1 gt3 I had...most gt2's have pcm2 which is crap...driven gen2 gt3 and feels much better car than gen1 - loads more torque than gen 1...gt3 and gt2 make great sounds and gt2 is animal and goes sideways for fun...breathtaking on track and both more involving than GTR...but GTR better all round package.

Heard of a gen 2 turbo with 17k on clock being bought for £62k the other day...great car

Thinking of getting an rs4 to replace my GTR as an itch I want to scratch - but tonight been thinking I might just get a my13 when a dealer wants to shift one...it's the problem with GTR...it wins on so many fronts...pace, rarity, modability, strong residuals, character etc...sold last one and bought another...suspect do same again much to mrs annoyance!!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Henry 145 said:


> Gt2 had pcm3 which was the more advanced one with Bluetooth and USB...felt more modern than the gen 1 gt3 I had...most gt2's have pcm2 which is crap...driven gen2 gt3 and feels much better car than gen1 - loads more torque than gen 1...gt3 and gt2 make great sounds and gt2 is animal and goes sideways for fun...breathtaking on track and both more involving than GTR...but GTR better all round package.
> 
> Heard of a gen 2 turbo with 17k on clock being bought for £62k the other day...great car
> 
> Thinking of getting an rs4 to replace my GTR as an itch I want to scratch - but tonight been thinking I might just get a my13 when a dealer wants to shift one...it's the problem with GTR...it wins on so many fronts...pace, rarity, modability, strong residuals, character etc...sold last one and bought another...suspect do same again much to mrs annoyance!!


This is my problem. Keep coming back to the GTR.

I think it'll be a big enough jump from a 09 to keep me entertained for a while, but I don't mind admitting that I do miss the F Type, even only after having it a couple of days.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Henry 145 said:


> Thinking of getting an rs4 to replace my GTR as an itch I want to scratch - but tonight been thinking I might just get a my13 when a dealer wants to shift one...it's the problem with GTR...it wins on so many fronts...pace, rarity, modability, strong residuals, character etc...sold last one and bought another...suspect do same again much to mrs annoyance!!


Nissan have sold out of new MY12 and MY13. Only ex demo and used available now and I have just seen that November values for all GT-R's have gone up again.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Nissan have sold out of new MY12 and MY13. Only ex demo and used available now and I have just seen that November values for all GT-R's have gone up again.


Surely every dealer has a static car that they will have to have until my14 arrives?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Henry 145 said:


> Surely every dealer has a static car that they will have to have until my14 arrives?


They are all demonstrators or cars that for some reason they have registered. Some showrooms have no GT-R's in at al, just a used vehicle display.

Roll on the MY14


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chaps...

Nissan GT-R COUPE 2-DOOR 3.8 V6 Recaro 2dr 55OBHP, SAT NAV, FSH GT-R

2012, 12 plate 15,000 miles. Service pack...£56,250... too expensive...?

Its on my doorstep, looked at it yesterday, seems a nice straight car. 3 owners though..:/


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The price looks right for a 2012 at that mileage as it has 2 previous owners and was registered 1st March 2012. I suspect it may be a MY11 but you will have to check by chassis no which is JN1GANR35U0140223. Cap value retail is £61,500 (normally forecourt condition with full service done and warranty), and £54,700 trade clean at that mileage.

I believe it was possibly registered as a demonstrator first and the sold, although the date of last keeper change was 11th August 2013. The car cost £73,395 new before discount.

Check if it is a model year 12 and if so it should be a good buy. This car was sold new with Dunlop's so check what is on now.

Hope this helps



FLYNN said:


> Chaps...
> 
> Nissan GT-R COUPE 2-DOOR 3.8 V6 Recaro 2dr 55OBHP, SAT NAV, FSH GT-R
> 
> ...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Assuming the ad is correct then 550bhp would indicate a 2012.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Assuming the ad is correct then 550bhp would indicate a 2012.


I am pretty sure it is a 2012 model, and that would mean about 2k less.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Other thing is if it's three owners, the service pack is invalid as it can only be transferred once from original owner to second. They might have got past that if it was a demo originally, but that would take it to the owner as of august.

Might be a bargaining point.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I am pretty sure it is a 2012 model, and that would mean about 2k less.


Do you mean 2011?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Other thing is if it's three owners, the service pack is invalid as it can only be transferred once from original owner to second. They might have got past that if it was a demo originally, but that would take it to the owner as of august.
> 
> Might be a bargaining point.


Indeed Adam. Ill give that ago

Just had a word with John at Middlehurst

JN1GANR35U0140223

The U0130 would mean a 2011 model
The U0140 would mean a 2012 model


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Agreed, 14 VIN car means it's a 2012. Put in an offer.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> Agreed, 14 VIN car means it's a 2012. Put in an offer.


I've told them £56,250. They've come back with more :/ Ill stick to my guns for now and see what crops up.

There might be a wave of 12/13 plate cars next week when the specs of the 2014 have been released.

Ive heard from a reliable source that there are going to be using unicorn piss in the gearbox next year.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

2015 GTR Official Info: Nissan Shifts Focus to Refinement - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life

pretty good indicator here.

on this basis, don't imagine many people will give a rat's arse about buying a 2014.

Stick to your guns anyway.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

This is a healthy price:

Nissan Gt-R 3.8 [550] Premium 2dr Auto


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

nicer colour too.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> nicer colour too.


Black better than Blue? 

Only if you like cleaning and polishing out marks.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Im not keen on the black cars, not sure why?


----------



## Dellsmithuk (Aug 15, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Chaps...
> 
> Nissan GT-R COUPE 2-DOOR 3.8 V6 Recaro 2dr 55OBHP, SAT NAV, FSH GT-R
> 
> ...


Hmm??
think this makes it look WAY overpriced tbh?? 
1 previous owner.. Plus only £54K
:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
But then maybe I'm a bit biased??!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Have noticed the Colliers store doesn't have a GTR in the showroom anymore but occasionally see a 63 plate black GTR outside the showroom.
Buy BOXER's 35 and have a mental LM850R?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Dellsmithuk said:


> Hmm??
> think this makes it look WAY overpriced tbh??
> 1 previous owner.. Plus only £54K
> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> But then maybe I'm a bit biased??!


If it wasn't black. Id be all over it.

Knock me £2000 off and ill get it wrapped


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's metallic black which is far nicer than kuro.

The blue just shouts, I've got a 2011 onwards car. It also looks flat in anything other than direct sunlight.

Black is far nicer!

my opinion is possibly not so useful on a matter of personal taste.


----------



## tripod (Nov 15, 2011)

Unicorn piss in the gearbox!!!! Sell some to Volkswagen quick.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Nissan Gt-R 3.8 [550] Premium 2dr Auto 550 Model / Reverse Cam 

This!

I think Ive found my new car


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Nissan Gt-R 3.8 [550] Premium 2dr Auto 550 Model / Reverse Cam
> 
> This!
> 
> I think Ive found my new car


Nice.
Just phoned and put down a deposit.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> Nice.
> Just phoned and put down a deposit.


Too late


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

That's not deankenny's old car is it?:chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

TAZZMAXX said:


> That's not deankenny's old car is it?:chuckle:


He has a one of them old ones........


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> That's not deankenny's old car is it?:chuckle:


That would be rather amusing. :chuckle:

:bowdown1:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> That would be rather amusing. :chuckle:
> 
> :bowdown1:


Has he sold up already?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Has he sold up already?


I assumed so, he's been rather quiet.

Maybe he's just putting it all on FaceBook instead though.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Targa Florio sell cars on sale or return basis make sure you bargain with them !!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Im happy at 56k. Cant be arsed with looking anymore.

I want this all to be over so I can stop looking at cars on the internet and go back to/continue (*delete as necessary) being an arsehole


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> I want this all to be over so I can stop looking at cars on the internet and go back to/continue (*delete as necessary) being an arsehole


That'd be good, always nice to have some balance on the forum and it wouldn't be the same without you. :chuckle:


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

JOC forum breath a sigh of relief........:chuckle:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Im happy at 56k. Cant be arsed with looking anymore.
> 
> I want this all to be over so I can stop looking at cars on the internet and go back to/continue (*delete as necessary) being an arsehole


Well done - we look forward to more arsehole comments - they make me chuckle!


----------



## ckh (Apr 16, 2012)

great choice!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

FLYNN said:


> Im happy at 56k. Cant be arsed with looking anymore.
> 
> I want this all to be over so I can stop looking at cars on the internet and go back to/continue (*delete as necessary) being an arsehole


Pat, be honest, there was no point where you stopped being an arsehole, and that's a relief because we wouldn't want it any other way.

Nice of you to join us up front here with your newer model. Until the 2014 is out you can join us looking down our noses at the lesser smiley face models. Just a shame rus blue, but you can't win em all.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

It's white


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok, now I'm impressed. I thought you went with the lame blue one!

Is it a done deal? If so, welcome back to the fold. Fancy doing another cat dt day? I reckon I'll win the gymkhana this time.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Ok, now I'm impressed. I thought you went with the lame blue one!
> 
> Is it a done deal? If so, welcome back to the fold. Fancy doing another cat dt day? I reckon I'll win the gymkhana this time.


Yes. Deposit down. Picking up in the week.

Im blaming you for getting the 2012 because you mentioned the LED's on the dash. You can forward on the 5k you cost me any time next week. No rush

Id love to do another CATD day, but I will win each and every time because Im awesome and I smell fantastic.

Used NISSAN GT-R (R35B) PREMIUM EDITION 2012 for sale in Chichester | PistonHeads


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Residuals on white cars will plummet! Get it wrapped Lambo Grigio it'll look like a battleship for sure :smokin:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Ok, now I'm impressed. I thought you went with the lame blue one!


Oi! Blue is by far the best! your just in denial! :blahblah:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

anilj said:


> Residuals on white cars will plummet! Get it wrapped Lambo Grigio it'll look like a battleship for sure :smokin:


Might get it sprayed in primer, then go for a custard yellow.

Yellow is Peter Andre's favorite colour....but of course you knew that


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good purchase Flynn, I have been watching that car for a few months now. It started at 63k and has been reduced every 4 weeks or so. 
Great price now and low miles, don't think there would have been much room to haggle anyway.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Will64 said:


> Good purchase Flynn, I have been watching that car for a few months now. It started at 63k and has been reduced every 4 weeks or so.
> Great price now and low miles, don't think there would have been much room to haggle anyway.


Yes. someone had bought it, but the finance didnt work out for him. Bad for him, good for me 

There wasn't much room to haggle, but the screen price was a good one anyway, I was nearly buying a blue one with 16000 miles and 3 owners at the same price. 

Its the cheapest 2012 out there in white, Its a 62 plate, so only a year old, and its only done 2600 miles!

Im more than happy with it :smokin:


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes so would I be!
It only stopped being advertised last weekend, guess that's when the other guy bought it. Was advertised again only 3 days ago. As I said I have been following it for a while and as soon as it got under 60k I thought it would be snapped up. 
Great purchase and enjoy.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> I've told them £56,250. They've come back with more :/ Ill stick to my guns for now and see what crops up.
> 
> There might be a wave of 12/13 plate cars next week when the specs of the 2014 have been released.
> 
> Ive heard from a reliable source that there are going to be using unicorn piss in the gearbox next year.


Dammit I told you not to tell anyone!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> 2015 GTR Official Info: Nissan Shifts Focus to Refinement - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life
> 
> pretty good indicator here.
> 
> ...


If that info is correct... ;-)


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

ROG350Z said:


> If that info is correct... ;-)


Do you know something we dont


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

You will have to wait until the full details are announced on Monday 19th November from the Tokyo Motor Show.............. 



FLYNN said:


> Do you know something we dont


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nurburgringgtr said:


> You will have to wait until the full details are announced on Monday 19th November from the Tokyo Motor Show..............


So, thats a no then.

We'll find out Sunday or early hours Monday morming then. They are 8 hours ahead.

Im quite sure its just a token update again. DBA-R35 will remain for another year


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Patience will be rewarded



FLYNN said:


> So, thats a no then.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

This was leaked. Im sure its already been posted


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

That information is correct for a certain market. 

Specifications and details will be announced along with prices and an indication of performance for the European and UK market on Monday 19th November.


----------



## ckh (Apr 16, 2012)

very nice choice


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nurburgringgtr said:


> That information is correct for a certain market.
> 
> Specifications and details will be announced along with prices and an indication of performance for the European and UK market on Monday 19th November.


Indeed, but the leak confirms it will be a DBA chassis. Thats a given.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> That information is correct for a certain market.
> 
> Specifications and details will be announced along with prices and an indication of performance for the European and UK market on Monday 19th November.


A small point John, but Tuesday is the 19th.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I suspect less than a 100 GTR's sold in uk new this year - hardly worth them doing another massive update as doubt demand is there for it at circa £80k...now car being bought by GTR fans rather than those wanting latest and greatest


----------



## ckh (Apr 16, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> I suspect less than a 100 GTR's sold in uk new this year - hardly worth them doing another massive update as doubt demand is there for it at circa £80k...now car being bought by GTR fans rather than those wanting latest and greatest


Really that little!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

CT17 said:


> A small point John, but Tuesday is the 19th.


Senior moment Richard, I meant Tuesday 19th November 



Henry 145 said:


> I suspect less than a 100 GTR's sold in uk new this year - hardly worth them doing another massive update as doubt demand is there for it at circa £80k...now car being bought by GTR fans rather than those wanting latest and greatest


The figure is closer to 260 new GT-R's sold in the UK this year. I suspect that there will be no more registrations as there are less than four unregistered stock left.
Next year I know that NMGB will be wanting to sell quite a few more.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Senior moment Richard, I meant Tuesday 19th November
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That number surprises me but you would know...have yet to see a 13 plate on road even if most GTR's on private plates - only model year I don't know of anyone who has bought one


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The majority of GT-R's registered this year were MY12's as not many MY13's were brought into the UK. I think that Nissan learnt their lesson with the MY12 with a little bit of oversupply which caused some discounting. 

I seriously believe that the demand for the MY14 will be higher with the Nismo GT-R giving Nissan the 'halo' vehicle that will only be sold in small numbers.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> So, thats a no then.
> 
> We'll find out Sunday or early hours Monday morming then. They are 8 hours ahead.
> 
> Im quite sure its just a token update again. DBA-R35 will remain for another year


Just trying to keep you interested - but then you came back pretty quickly ;-)

As John said that info was already on NAGTROC and we will be able to release the official Nissan stuff on Tuesday once Tokyo announce details.

My main personal interest is in the Nismo if I am honest as the MY14 is, it appears, a significant interior upgrade (which can't harm). But the Nismo may move things up a notch.....we can hope!

Let's hope the Yen value drop has helped the price.....Rest assured as and when we get anything from Nissan we will be putting it up.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

ROG350Z said:


> Just trying to keep you interested - but then you came back pretty quickly ;-)
> 
> As John said that info was already on NAGTROC and we will be able to release the official Nissan stuff on Tuesday once Tokyo announce details.
> 
> ...


I can see it being at the very least, £130k, if its any more, its in MP4 12C territory. 

As much as I like the GTR, thats just mental regardless of the performance.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> I can see it being at the very least, £130k, if its any more, its in MP4 12C territory.


I agree totally - I can't see them making that mistake.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

ROG350Z said:


> I agree totally - I can't see them making that mistake.


*cough* V Spec. *cough* *splutter*


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> *cough* V Spec. *cough* *splutter*


My apologies. Make that mistake........ again ;-)


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I think it may show us where we can save some weight in the car.

Although I can't see where then can, unless everything is fibre, titantium etc...?

Maybe instead of unicorn piss in the gearbox, they are going to use baby jesus's tears.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

FLYNN said:


> *cough* V Spec. *cough* *splutter*


So rare and sought after that the only 1 in the UK is still for sale after 4 months at MM...
It is a bit pricey though for what it is.


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

Pat you bought another white GTR..... That makes some sense !


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I know...I know.....

I shouldn't have sold my old one


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> I know...I know.....
> 
> I shouldn't have sold my old one


I disagree, the facelift cars are better.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I disagree, the facelift cars are better.


Most certainley are better… but not £20k + better!!! :bawling:


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Well worth the £20k IMO


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

G2GUV said:


> Most certainley are better… but not £20k + better!!! :bawling:


Depends on your finances and if you are currently driving a pre-facelift.
Having owned the MY10 and MY11, it's just a better package.
I never missed my MY10 when I upgraded, despite it being £15k cheaper.

Saying £20k... Flynn is upgrading by around 3 years.
under £7k per year.

Certainly worth it for a three year upgrade on a car with GT-R capabilities, plus getting a better package on top.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

You've made me feel alot better when you put it like that 

The one I've bought is only a year old. Only 2600 miles. So I'd imagine it'll be more or less a new car


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

I suppose this is an argument that will probably never be settled.

I have also had both - pre facelift & facelift cars. No doubt at all that the facelift is a better car***8230; interior, suspension etc. But £20k difference for in essence the same car, just doesn't make sense to me! IMO off course! 

I would rather use that £20k to add an immaculate R32 & R33 GTR to the collection


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

There is no argument to settle. A 62 plate GTR is going to be better than a 09 one. Of course it is.

I've not chucked 20k in down the drain?!? The money is still in the car when I come to sell.

Low mileage, low owner, MY11 cars are fetching £52-£53k, so Ill only be losing 3k in the first year.

Remember i'm coming for a 09 non nav car, so the jump from an 09 to a 12 is a big one.

As rich said. If it still worth 36k in 3 years time, Its only 7k a year, nothing to lose any sleep over. Id have been losing a grand a month in the F type.

The main reason I was wanting rid of my 09 car, was the fact it was getting old, and the mileage was getting high. I dont have that problem anymore

I will say though, If I had had a larger budget, say 100k, I would have bought something else, but at 65-70k, there isnt anything that Id have, and I really tried to find something. Save myself 10k off my budget with my new GTR as well


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Save myself 10k off my budget with my new GTR as well


...and so, the tuning process begins........:clap:


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

Back to Nobel Motorsport to put it on the Dyno ;-)


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nigelGTR said:


> ...and so, the tuning process begins........:clap:





64btzlhy said:


> Back to Nobel Motorsport to put it on the Dyno ;-)


Kept my asnu injectors and intakes from my old car 

Will probably keep in standard till spring though, then another year of sprints


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> I agree totally - I can't see them making that mistake.


I can as it really depends on how many they want to sell as I suspect that a handful of HPC's will have to run demonstrators and that will 'launder' the stock and make them almost affordable. 

We will know tomorrow anyhow.......


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nurburgringgtr said:


> We will know tomorrow anyhow.......


Midnight/1am hopefully


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Midnight/1am hopefully


Will the dealers be open for deposits then? :chuckle:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Richard, you had better start camping outside the dealership now or you might just find they have sold out


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Richard, you had better start camping outside the dealership now or you might just find they have sold out


I'm ahead of the game John.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Flynn, looks like someone snapped up your Jag!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

Let us know what sprints your going to.... Will come and cheer / heckle


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> Midnight/1am hopefully


Look at Official Launch Thread for Video feed first thing tomorrow...... You may be able to place online deposits immediately who knows!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

OldBob said:


> Flynn, looks like someone snapped up your Jag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL! Great find. Satire, it's wasted on this forum...:lamer:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I can as it really depends on how many they want to sell as I suspect that a handful of HPC's will have to run demonstrators and that will 'launder' the stock and make them almost affordable.
> 
> We will know tomorrow anyhow.......


There is a 13 plate with £12K off list MY13 on Autotrader Dealer Demonstrater ;-)


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

ROG350Z said:


> If that info is correct... ;-)


Turns out it was.

The "vanillia" MY14 is some new lights, different colour options and interior options..........thats it

Here is Nissan long winded version



> Recalibrated suspension for more sophisticated ride and better road-holding
> Enhanced exterior with LED lamp technology and distinctive front and rear design
> Added premium cabin interior with improved quality and trim options
> 
> ...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Quick one.

Just found out there is existing finance on the car Im buying from Targa Florio.

Ive got anything set up ready to go, also putting some finance on it.

My finance company obviously wont pay up until the finance is cleared of the car.

This is the good bit. Targa Florio have told me Ive got to settle the finance *myself *first......

Exact words were,"we dont see why we should settle the finance off ourselves as the car is on sale or return".... WUT!

IM BUYING THE CAR OFF THEM!

Is that a thing.....? Really?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> Quick one.
> 
> Just found out there is existing finance on the car Im buying from Targa Florio.
> 
> ...


Do not settle it yourself as that is the responsibility of the previous owner. If it wasn't on SOR then the dealership has to settle it before offering it for sale.

If they will not play ball then insist on contacting the owner and then get the settlement. Then insist that the dealer settles the finance and provides proof before you do anything as your own finance company will not allow you to enter into a new agreement until they also receive a clearance confirmation.

If they refuse then just walk away as it proves that Targa Florio cannot afford to pay the customer and settle the finance. This deal is complex and be cautious mate.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

So long as they/the owner agree that you settle the finance and they get the balance of the purchase price.

Have seen it before. Might be that you need to get in direct contact with the existing owner.

Re the 2014 - must say I am disappointed. I don't care for the Nismo and the stock car is as the americans said it would be last week - surprise, surprise. Why do people suggest that they know more and that there is a surprise coming when it's all bollocks.

I like the idea of the head and taillight changes but that's it. Was contemplating buying a 2014 and swapping the bits over but that is definitely not happening now!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> So long as they/the owner agree that you settle the finance and they get the balance of the purchase price.


I havent got 50k just lying around Adam. 

If I was buying the car off the actual owner, then fine, but Im not.

Im buying from Targa Florio cars.


Bck to the 2014....


Just buy the headlights and rear lights, and youve got a 2014 car adam


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

probably £1000/corner.

I don't like them that much.

Re the finance, maybe you could take over the existing finance deal?

Replacing one finance agreement with another is not going to be easy.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> probably £1000/corner.
> 
> I don't like them that much.
> 
> ...


Thats not possible Adam. Its not in my name. Cant just change it over

Each and every deal Ive done on a car with a dealer, and Ive done loads, if that if finance is on the car, its cleared by the dealer. Each and every time.

Im under the impression that Targa Florio dont have the money to clear the finance. My finance company have said as soon as it HPI clear, they'll have the money the next morning. 

The fact that they said "I dont know we should have to clear the finance off" is just weird. Their excuse is, is that they isnt enough profit in the car for them. Not my friggin fault, and Im paying the screen price as well. !!!!


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm guessing they may have the cash but their reluctance would more likely be down to the fact that they shell out £50k but still aren't the legal owners of the car, so you could walk away at the last minute and the owner could come along and take it back leaving them screwed?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GlastoVeteran said:


> I'm guessing they may have the cash but their reluctance would more likely be down to the fact that they shell out £50k but still aren't the legal owners of the car, so you could walk away at the last minute and the owner could come along and take it back leaving them screwed?


Ive put down a 6 grand deposit!

If I walk away. They are 6k up

Also. My finance comapny have told them. Clear the finance, the money will be with you in the morning.

Fcuking madness


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

They might be £6k up but they could also be pretty exposed on the £50k they have paid out. Not making excuses for them at all, but it could be the reason they won't do it.

If the current owner completes the section on the V5 saying that he's sold it to the motor trade, might they be more willing then? At least they are the legal owners. You could put that option to them.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GlastoVeteran said:


> They might be £6k up but they could also be pretty exposed on the £50k they have paid out. Not making excuses for them at all, but it could be the reason they won't do it.
> 
> If the current owner completes the section on the V5 saying that he's sold it to the motor trade, might they be more willing then? At least they are the legal owners. You could put that option to them.


No mate. Not how it works.

Any reputable dealer will clear the finance on a car you've put a deposit down on.

Im ready to move on the car. Everything is in place. Just needs to be HPI clear. They got all the paper work. Ive sign and sealed everything 

All their stock must be sale or return only! I can only assume they haven't got the cash to clear the car, and on top of that, Ive not been told the full story from Targa from the beginning. Another week wasted if this doesn't come through

Its a right bollocks


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Fair play - I haven't bought a car with outstanding finance before so it's a bit unfamiliar.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GlastoVeteran said:


> Fair play - I haven't bought a car with outstanding finance before so it's a bit unfamiliar.


I just want to buy the car?

That is all


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

That seems like complete bollocks. Did they take the 6K deposit off of you knowing full well it has outstanding finance and not informing you?

At the end of the day, you are buying the car off the dealer, not the previous owner. It is up to them to deal with the previous owner - thats not your job. Surely when a dealer sells a car to a new owner it should be ready to go - not up to the new owner to frig about with old finance deals from the last owner?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

New Reg said:


> That seems like complete bollocks. Did they take the 6K deposit off of you knowing full well it has outstanding finance and not informing you?


Yes. Nothing was said. Then William blamed someone else. At no point did I know it was a sale or return car, or that it was on finance.

They really pushed for me to use their finance, but I already had everything in place. Offer me £500 off if I did. I told them that wasnt an option at all. Not maybe, or ill think about it. I said it was a flat, no.

Its only now I realise why they were so keen... 



New Reg said:


> At the end of the day, you are buying the car off the dealer, not the previous owner. It is up to them to deal with the previous owner - thats not your job. Surely when a dealer sells a car to a new owner it should be ready to go - not up to the new owner to frig about with old finance deals from the last owner?


Indeed. This is my thought. He told me last week that if the deal isnt done by Friday, then the deal is off. Bit out of order, but i wasnt bothered, as I wanted sooner rather than later.

If they were that keen on the deal being done quickly, then they should have either told me about the finance, or cleared if off themselves.

So Fcucking annoying, espically after all the Jaguar bollocks


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Flynn,

The car looks stunning and is a fantastic deal! I wouldn't say it is too good to be true...but pretty close??? This car has been up for sale for a while now...it is possible that sales have previously fallen through due to this exact issue!

Like you said earlier, I have purchased many cars that have had finance secured on them, and when purchased from a Dealer, the DEALER always settles the finance themselves before I pay for the car!

The car is cheap/bargain...but the deal seems complicated. Just be careful mate....

P.s. A 'Dealer' that doesn't seem to have the funds to clear outstanding finance is very UNLIKELY to honor a return or any other claim should the car turn out to be a lemon!!! Defeats the object of buying from a dealer really...


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> So Fcucking annoying, espically after all the Jaguar bollocks


Yes, you don't seem to have much luck. They sound like a right bunch of cowboys, demanding the buyer clear off old finance. Supposing someone turned up with cash and bought the car - would they have informed that buyer that he was purchasing a car still partly owned by a finance company?

Surely you can demand your 6K deposit back based on not being supplied with the full information regarding the outstanding finanace on the car - effectively the dealer does not properly own the vehicle and has no right to sell it on! At best you have been misled, at worst lied to.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Distance buying laws ensure the deposit comes back, but thats not an issue, Im sure that would be refunded in any case

The issue is that I want the car!


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

tried to buy a gtr off william a couple of times, he comes across as a total clown, i have no idea how he ever sold any of them nice cars on his website, at the end of the day i didnt feel comfortable sending money to someone so far away....he always knew where i lived and kept saying just pop in and have a look lol..


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your hassle Flynn, guess that's why it's been for sale for so long. I see they have re advertised it again. 
The price it's up for now, is that what you agreed on?


----------



## Dellsmithuk (Aug 15, 2009)

They have messaged me 2 or 3 times offering SOR. I think it's all they do tbh.
doesn't make sense for me as the trade bids i have had are about the same as they are looking to return to me for SOR.
I guess the car is really only available for ppl paying cash? maybe thats why it sounds like such a good deal??
Hope you get the deposit back without any agro!! 
Good luck with your search mate...


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

They called me SOR too on my car saying they would get £40k back. 
They were going to advertise for £43,995,

Iirc they said they charge £2,500+vat to facilitate a deal. 

I actually spoke to Patrick about the offer, but declined because of the distance from them. Plus handing my car to a stranger to sell, I was worried if it went missing what the insurance implications would be. I've seen loads of companies go bust overnight that did seem recession proof


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

Deal sound " unusual " be prepared to retreave your deposit and walk away ....


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

If it's the same white car, I enquired about it exactly one month ago when it was up for 59.5k and asked how much they'd give me for mine in px (May 12/FNSH/20k miles) and was prepared to pay 6/7k ish to swap. They replied...

"Hi Trevor, 

Thanks for your email. Tou'd be looking at £14k to change or £361.67 per month for 48 months. 

Kind Regards

William"

Which I took as a total piss take lol! He offered me 45.5k for mine, and I don't like glaring typo's like "Tou'd" in business dealings as it shows a lack of competence IMO, typo's on forums are fine of course because you're not trying to impress anyone.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Crumbs that doesn't sound good Flynn. Really hope it gets sorted - if it were me I would be walking away and asking for money back (if nothing else to check it is forthcoming) and risk another car coming up.

Hope it comes good for you and gets sorted.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If you have to settle the finance, do some research and locate the owner, pull the car from the dealers and settle the finance and pay a lower price at the same time.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> If you have to settle the finance, do some research and locate the owner, pull the car from the dealers and settle the finance and pay a lower price at the same time.


That is if the amount to settle the finance is lower than the price of the car:runaway:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

oooh, good point!!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Seems strange they wanted £6k deposit...I would expect £1k on a used car like this


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I gave them 10% as requested


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Got anywhere further since yesterday?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Still waiting on a call from William to see if the Director(?) will release the money and pay the car off so its HPI clear and I can then buy it.

You know, something any car dealer worth it's salt would have done ages ago, without a fuss. 

I think it's looking unlikely


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Still waiting on a call from William to see if the Director(?) will release the money and pay the car off so its HPI clear and I can then buy it.
> 
> You know, something any car dealer worth it's salt would have done ages ago, without a fuss.
> 
> I think it's looking unlikely


Sad to hear this Pat.
They sound like a shower of brown stuff.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> Still waiting on a call from William to see if the Director(?) will release the money and pay the car off so its HPI clear and I can then buy it.


It is worth doing a check through Company House as to their status, Directors and last accounts published.

I suspect that as they sell only SOR vehicles, the turnover will only show the margins and costs and therefore will fall below the size of a company that has to have audited accounts.

I believe the company has two Directors, perhaps father and son (William) , but that is third hand information.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Easy to find out about a company/director from Company Check | Free Companies House search and download..


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Still not got the answer I want. Shall I get a refund and be done with it?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> Still not got the answer I want. Shall I get a refund and be done with it?


I am naturally cautious so if it were me I would and then see what happens to the car as sure another will be along and £6K better in your account.

Really hope it all works out.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

What a pisser - Worth seeing what their response if you threaten it maybe?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you must be able to locate the owner from the reg.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Still not got the answer I want. Shall I get a refund and be done with it?


If they're being this difficult to give £50k imagine what they'll be like if it turns out to be a a lemon.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> you must be able to locate the owner from the reg.


I'm not so sure - and if anyone does know I'd love to know how. You can apply to the DVLA but you have to have a good reason for it (e.g. hit and run) and it's a pretty hefty fine if you are found to have made a false declaration.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the car must be "out there" somewhere. On here, GTRlife, pistonheads, seen at a meet somewhere. There are ways of finding it. Even looking at the numberplate might tell you which deal it was sold through. its a starting point.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> the car must be "out there" somewhere. On here, GTRlife, pistonheads, seen at a meet somewhere. There are ways of finding it. Even looking at the numberplate might tell you which deal it was sold through. its a starting point.


It is on a private GTR plate albeit a 62. No trace from the plate unfortunately.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Got a refund. 

Micky mouse company ran by c*nts


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

do the GTROC keep reg numbers on file?

Nissan Gt-R 3.8 [550] Premium 2dr Auto 550 Model / Reverse Cam

pics 14 and 15


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Used GT-R 3.8 V6 in Cambridge - Nissan Used Cars UK

?


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

It actually shows as £55,995 (not £56) on the search results page.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> Got a refund.
> 
> Micky mouse company ran by c*nts


Fantastic


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> Got a refund.
> 
> Micky mouse company ran by c*nts


Great news - really chuffed for you!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Got a refund.
> 
> Micky mouse company ran by c*nts


Nice work. :chuckle:

Was the company again, just so I can tell people to steer clear?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

how about this? clicky 62plate in white...


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

CT17 said:


> Nice work. :chuckle:
> 
> Was the company again, just so I can tell people to steer clear?


Targa Florio Cars


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Tin said:


> how about this? clicky 62plate in white...


I just posted that also, however it's listed on nissanusedcars.co.uk for £55,995 so don't pay any more than that Flynn!


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

GlastoVeteran said:


> I just posted that also, however it's listed on nissanusedcars.co.uk for £55,995 so don't pay any more than that Flynn!


ah sorry, should have refreshed the page before posting.. but good spot at 56k!
Is at a NHPC, hence shouldn't have any finance outstanding :squintdan


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Nissan Gt-r 3.8 [550] Recaro 2Dr Auto

Bit more money but almost brand new? It's like community car buying!


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Used GT-R 3.8 V6 in Aldershot - Nissan Used Cars UK

An amazing deal there if you don't mind black - brand new 63 plate with delivery miles for £65k!

Anyway, I'm sure you've already been looking on there!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the help chaps.

Been offered a 63 plate at 67k, but been also offered a Gallardo spyder at the same money, albeit a 06 car. Maybe to old...

I'm a bit lost


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I would sit back and reflect before making a rash decision. A Lamborghini Gallardo 06?????. Might just as well look at a Jaguar F type - only joking

Pat, you may need to change your profile which states that you own a 62 plate white GT-R.

If you are serious about a 63 plate R35 please let me know as there are some that will be available within the next 10 days that were registered at HPC's that for legal reasons cannot be advertised until 3 months after registration.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I would sit back and reflect before making a rash decision. A Lamborghini Gallardo 06?????. Might just as well look at a Jaguar F type - only joking
> 
> Pat, you may need to change your profile which states that you own a 62 plate white GT-R.
> 
> If you are serious about a 63 plate R35 please let me know as there are some that will be available within the next 10 days that were registered at HPC's that for legal reasons cannot be advertised until 3 months after registration.


At decent prices?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Henry 145 said:


> At decent prices?


Depends what you mean by decent. Decent for the dealer or decent for the customer?

They will be the last of the MY12 and MY13 cars that were left at the end of September. With the prices of the MY14 not announced yet but the expectations of the Nismo GT-R being a lot higher; if I were a HPC dealer I would try and earn some money on these cars as there will be precious little else to sell before the launch of the MY14.

I suspect that there was an incentive to register them and hopefully they will be mid 60's depending on whether they are MY12 or MY13.

It would be worth keeping an eye on Autotrader and Pistonheads over the next 10 days to see how many appear and at what prices.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> Thanks for all the help chaps.
> 
> Been offered a 63 plate at 67k, but been also offered a Gallardo spyder at the same money, albeit a 06 car. Maybe to old...
> 
> I'm a bit lost




The Lambo would be fantastic to own.
Not as fast and the gear box is not as good but what a car to own.:thumbsup:


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

Look on the bright side FLYNN..... You can buy a blue / gunmetal one now ;-)


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I expressed an interest in the Aldershot black new 2012 car about a month ago but the trade in they offered on mine was very poor so walked away.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Or just put an offer on this and have it wrapped white?
That ay you have some money left in the bank

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/208753-my12-gtr-14-000-miles-great-price.html


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Depends what you mean by decent. Decent for the dealer or decent for the customer?
> 
> They will be the last of the MY12 and MY13 cars that were left at the end of September. With the prices of the MY14 not announced yet but the expectations of the Nismo GT-R being a lot higher; if I were a HPC dealer I would try and earn some money on these cars as there will be precious little else to sell before the launch of the MY14.
> 
> ...


Thanks will do - am toying with leaving GTR but this could keep me on board!


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Thanks for all the help chaps.
> 
> Been offered a 63 plate at 67k, but been also offered a Gallardo spyder at the same money, albeit a 06 car. Maybe to old...
> 
> I'm a bit lost


Its not yellow with 30k ish on the clock is it?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

No it's white.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> No it's white.


oh ok...

do you know the car or is it being offered to you from someone in the trade?

The only reason I ask is that a Yellow one which is currently being offered to a lot of people in the trade and this particular car was owned by my friend a short while back. Cut a long story short - the car has a few problems - So just thought I would warn you to give it a miss!
:thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Cheers.

Ive had a think, and I dont want a 2006 car, whether it be a Ferrari or a Lamborghini. Just too old

This is getting frustrating. Might not even bother anymore


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Used GT-R 3.8 V6 in Cambridge - Nissan Used Cars UK

Isn't this one pretty much what you would have bought from Targa Florio except from a reputable Nissan dealer?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GlastoVeteran said:


> Used GT-R 3.8 V6 in Cambridge - Nissan Used Cars UK
> 
> Isn't this one pretty much what you would have bought from Targa Florio except from a reputable Nissan dealer?


Manky old S plate. 

Other than that, it looks good. Nice find.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Ive had a think, and I dont want a 2006 car, whether it be a Ferrari or a Lamborghini. Just too old
> 
> This is getting frustrating. Might not even bother anymore


R8 V10...the new V10 plus's are in the £80k's now last time I looked and Harris preferred to Stage 5 GTR


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GlastoVeteran said:


> Used GT-R 3.8 V6 in Cambridge - Nissan Used Cars UK
> 
> Isn't this one pretty much what you would have bought from Targa Florio except from a reputable Nissan dealer?


Enquired about that one.

Chewing it over.

Started looking at R8's again as well.

I seriously thinking of not bothering at all though. May wait till spring, or if something jumps out at me for the right price.

I think Im buying for buyings sake


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Enquired about that one.
> 
> Chewing it over.
> 
> ...


I have to say that having a break is quite refreshing.
Yes, I've got the R32. But not having a £50k+ car parked on the drive is quite nice in an odd way.

Sounds like you've got this compulsive buying thing going on.

Waiting for the Spring when you can really use something quick again makes a lot of sense.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

This time of year is at least in your favour for a deal. I'm quite sad that I'm not in the market for one at the moment!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

FLYNN said:


> Enquired about that one.
> 
> Chewing it over.
> 
> ...


R8 will be a mistake imho. It gets dull very quickly and has no modding path that doesn't cost the earth in depreciation. Depreciation is also a killer on them and buyers, especially of V10s are that much harder to find at the higher price point.

Am surprised the white one at marshalls didnt jump out at you. Looks like a much safer buy to me.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> R8 will be a mistake imho. It gets dull very quickly and has no modding path that doesn't cost the earth in depreciation. Depreciation is also a killer on them and buyers, especially of V10s are that much harder to find at the higher price point.
> 
> Am surprised the white one at marshalls didn't jump out at you. Looks like a much safer buy to me.


I have enquired about it...I wanted a bit more movement on the price, but they didn't accommodate, so will leave it for now.

Speaking to Middlehurst tomorrow. They may have something for me

I'm seriously thinking of leaving it and saving up for a 12C


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

FLYNN - Speak to Andrew186? He obviously has a V10 R8 for sale that amazing to be in,plus his neighbour has a 12C..

R8 is quite epic I must say!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> FLYNN - Speak to Andrew186? He obviously has a V10 R8 for sale that amazing to be in,plus his neighbour has a 12C..
> 
> R8 is quite epic I must say!!




http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/213585-audi-r8-v10-ceramic-brakes-extended-warranty.html


----------

